# sony enx-20 drivers



## sunnyc123abc

does anyone know where i can get the sony enx-20 drivers  its a tv tuner/ video capture pci card. i believe i was in a sony vaio computer before...i have been looking every where, can u please help me out ... thanxs


----------



## Praetor

What model of the Vaio .. once you figure that out ... visit the Sony website.


----------



## sunnyc123abc

i dunno....but iv been trying to find that out too


----------

